# Kodi -- legal or illegal ?



## spotanjo3 (Apr 12, 2017)

I read the google statement that Kodi itself isn't illegal but streaming add-on is illegal.

Does that mean including Exodus is illegal ? I saw smart tv box already have Exodus and others add-on in Amazon online. Please define ? Thanks.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2017)

How is the streaming add-on illegal? Does it stream from illegal sites?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 12, 2017)

I mean Kodi itself is a media centre than can play your own files. That much isn't illegal. The streaming part though? Yeaaaah, that's not exactly above board.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> How is the streaming add-on illegal? Does it stream from illegal sites?


because its no different the pirating a film.

the addons are giving you access to free movies that you would normally have to pay for or access to premium shows that are only available if you pay for services such as sky.

tho kodi itself allows you to run these addons, kodi themselves do not release them, they simply release a media centre that allows you to run multiple things, it originally started off as XBMC which later was praised by MS for what it was able to do compared to their own (on the XBX)


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> because its no different the pirating a film.
> 
> the addons are giving you access to free movies that you would normally have to pay for or access to premium shows that are only available if you pay for services such as sky.
> 
> tho kodi itself allows you to run these addons, kodi themselves do not release them, they simply release a media centre that allows you to run multiple things, it originally started off as XBMC which later was praised by MS for what it was able to do compared to their own (on the XBX)


That answera my question, thank for doing that 
I think technically this goes with the same laws as basically any software, downloaders would be the best example. Where it's not illegal to have a torrent downloader, but it's what you do with it.


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 12, 2017)

https://torrentfreak.com/amazon-bans-sales-of-pirate-media-players-will-destroy-them-170331/


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 12, 2017)

Kodi = legal

Plugins that stream pirated content = illegal

Exodus is CLEARLY illegal.

Lots of people say to me Kodi is being banned: Thinking Kodi is illegal is like saying a standard Ford car is illegal because it can be modified to do insane speeds, seat belts taken off, too dark tint added etc.


----------



## Alkéryn (Apr 12, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Kodi = legal
> 
> Plugins that stream pirated content = illegal
> 
> ...


Pwned xD


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2017)

If it streams media from pirated sources it's illegal.

Kodi itself is legal and the plugin itself is also legal.
The content however can be illegal and 99.9% of the time is illegal.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Then why did Amazon sell it? Why don't Government do anything about it ? Stupid DMCA!


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

People declaring what is legal or not legal without even knowing what you are watching or what country you are in have their head up their ass. Instead of worrying about what your corporate over lords & government arbitrarily declare to be legal/illegal why don't you go with what you think is right or wrong and stop being a serf. 

Alpha's don't ask for permission.

(Goes back to smoking weed and watching Eastbound & Down on Exodus)


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If it streams media from pirated sources it's illegal.
> 
> Kodi itself is legal and the plugin itself is also legal.
> The content however can be illegal and 99.9% of the time is illegal.


the plugin if streaming illegal content is not and never will be legal.

the creators of the plugin do not have licensing rights to the content it provides. no ifs no buts.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> the plugin if streaming illegal content is not and never will be legal.
> 
> the creators of the plugin do not have licensing rights to the content it provides. no ifs no buts.



Plugin can be adapted to stream from a homeserver where a legal copy could reside for personal use.

It's the actual pirated content which makes it illegal.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Then why did Amazon sell it? Why don't Government do anything about it ? Stupid DMCA!


amazon dont sell kodi, never have done.

the government are doing something about it but its almost impossible, they are tracking those selling boxes pre configured with free sky plugins etc.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 12, 2017)

To my understanding.. my friend's friend is working at Direct TV and he have everything because he worked at Direct TV and share his account and password to my friend so he can download apps  to watch like HBO GO, and etc.. Are those illegal to share also ? Just want to compare to Kodi, know.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Plugin can be adapted to stream from a homeserver where a legal copy could reside for personal use.
> 
> It's the actual pirated content which makes it illegal.



plugins such as exodus are illegal end of, plugins that allow you to connect to your own plex server for example are perfectly fine as long as you own the rights to the content you stream.

think you are confusing the situation regarding illegal plugins and plugins that are for general use which was the purpose of kodi, such as youtube, netflix and gaming plugins.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> To my understanding.. my friend's friend is working at Direct TV and he have everything because he worked at Direct TV and share his account and password to my friend so he can download apps  to watch like HBO GO, and etc.. Are those illegal to share also ? Just want to compare to Kodi, know.


this is partly whats covered in agreements like shitflix, you pay a subscription that gives you xxx number of users to access its content.

if you then share that access with others then some may think nothings wrong with that, but then at your own stupidity your then paying for a service so others can use.

in the normal world that doesnt work like that, people will already have such subscription for example sky for their own use and will then record programs/movies then rip it from the drive and upload it.

these plugins then scrape for streaming links and let you stream it for free.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Meaning that sharing the account and password to a friend for Direct TV is illegal, right ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 12, 2017)

if you use Exodus or salts or any of them other plugins what do you think? of course it's ILLEGAL.

but frankly unless you have a Real-Debrid account the servers are pretty damn sucky at times. so i still prefer to get all my videos from USENET and play them on SPMC through my kodi box from my HDD i've never really liked streaming anything


----------



## Enovale (Apr 12, 2017)

Huh. I thought that streaming was legal but the people who upload the shows are doing illegal things... I don't know much about this though so...


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Meaning that sharing the account and password to a friend for Direct TV is illegal, right ?



im sure it would be a breach of the contract terms yes, but there is no way of controlling where you access the content, but i guess your maybe trying the spin that people put when bitching about game piracy.

as long as 1 person is paying then how are they loosing money?

the point is, i pay for a service, then share with three others, thats three people getting access without paying.

if you had a paid for service would you be ok if one person paid you for access and they shared that access with three other people,.... pretty sure you wouldnt because its a loss of income.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 12, 2017)

movies that are still in the cinema get uploaded to exodus so of course that's going to be illegal. it's just torrenting but with streaming instead


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> im sure it would be a breach of the contract terms yes, but there is no way of controlling where you access the content, but i guess your maybe trying the spin that people put when bitching about game piracy.
> 
> as long as 1 person is paying then how are they loosing money?
> 
> ...



Wow.. its illegal, huh ? Still, DMCA and Government say things like that doesn't make sense. Why don't they just allow it and leave us alone ? They are being unfair and greedy. Jeez!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 12, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Huh. I thought that streaming was legal but the people who upload the shows are doing illegal things... I don't know much about this though so...


Both are illegal.
Regarding material for which your don't hold rights:
Uploading/Upstreaming is actively prosecuted.
Downloading/Downstreaming is normally ignored, but that doesn't make it legal.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Wow.. its illegal, huh ? Still, DMCA and Government say things like that doesn't make sense. Why don't they just allow it and leave us alone ? They are being unfair and greedy. Jeez!


how is it unfair.

lets say you are a producer of a film and you invest your money into it, you want a good return right? i mean its what pays your bills and provides your lively hood right?

if people then dont pay to watch or buy the film you've invested your money in, your not going to get as much return from it are you.

people dont make films and that for nothing you know, its all a business to them and its nothing about greed or so called "corrupt governments wanting control over you" it is end of the day theft.

thing is, if you do it then fair enough, i admit i have kodi and some plugins, but i dont sit there claiming nothing is illegal about it, i know its illegal and i accept if i get caught its my own doing, im not like many of the retards that think its not illegal.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> how is it unfair.
> 
> lets say you are a producer of a film and you invest your money into it, you want a good return right? i mean its what pays your bills and provides your lively hood right?
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right but I would like them to have those things cheaper and not an expensive ones. That's what I called them a greedy and unfair. A free would be nice but it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yes, you are right but I would like them to have those things cheaper and not an expensive ones. That's what I called them a greedy and unfair. A free would be nice but it doesn't work that way.


maybe in a sense cheaper as you say, but then again you still have to pay the actors, directors, casting crew, catering, equipment, legal team, marketing team, sound, lighting crew i mean the list is endless.

when someone pitches a show or movie to a studio its given a budget they feel it will get a return off it, so say your a studio director and invest £1million in a movie, would you then sell it at £1 and risk being at a loss?

to put it blunt, services such as shitflix doesnt exactly break the bank does it.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Both are illegal.
> Regarding material for which your don't hold rights:
> Uploading/Upstreaming is actively prosecuted.
> Downloading/Downstreaming is normally ignored, but that doesn't make it legal.


Oh ok, I didn't know that.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

What many of you are referring to is Amazon said it is going to start banning the sell of set top boxes/sticks that allow Kodi/Plugins, except their own Firestick which runs kodi and file sharing apps just fine.



Retroboy said:


> how is it unfair.
> 
> lets say you are a producer of a film and you invest your money into it, you want a good return right? i mean its what pays your bills and provides your lively hood right?
> 
> ...



You know what else is illegal? Monopolies, Cartel behavior and price fixing. If you want to lecture someone or laws enforced start with Comcast or Disney.

If media, anti-trust & monopoly regulations were being enforced which they haven't been since the early 80's piracy would be a non-issue.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> What many of you are referring to is Amazon said it is going to start banning the sell of set top boxes/sticks that allow Kodi/Plugins, except their own Firestick which runs kodi and file sharing apps just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is monopoly illegal, and how is it cartel behavior and price fixing?

If you have an idea and make it into a product then you dont want others stealing your idea.

since when did everything in life become free? you pay for what you want.

freeloaders will always try claim how its someone else's fault rather retarded to be honest.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> How is monopoly illegal, and how is it cartel behavior and price fixing?
> 
> If you have an idea and make it into a product then you dont want others stealing your idea.
> 
> ...



If you had a basic education that had informed you a simple known fact that monopolies are illegal you wouldn't need to resort to calling people retarded free loaders because you would have a point instead of an insult.


----------



## nl255 (Apr 12, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> What many of you are referring to is Amazon said it is going to start banning the sell of set top boxes/sticks that allow Kodi/Plugins, except their own Firestick which runs kodi and file sharing apps just fine.



Are you sure about that?  Everything I have seen only says they are going to ban the sale of the boxes that are "fully loaded" with the illegal plugins.  Thus, a "stock" Android TV box or even one with a stock Kodi install is perfectly fine.  Otherwise they would have to ban almost every Android box since they all support sideloading and most support Google Play.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> If you had a basic education that had informed you a simple known fact that monopolies are illegal you wouldn't need to resort to calling people retarded free loaders because you would have a point instead of an insult.


yet where are these "monopolies" and "cartels" that you claim as some lame ass defense to pirating.

there is no point when people try claim nothing wrong with piracey, it is illegal end of, people who do it know it is and accept that risk, those that try argue the fact and make excuses are pretty much retarded.

by law you are entitled to protect your product, its your business.

like ive said before if something was your product/business i know 100% you would not be ok with people stealing it while your spending your money to produce it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 12, 2017)

Bullshit, there is no monopoly over entertainment.
And again, before the antitrust laws, there were the intellectual property and patent laws.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't think TV shows should be illegal to stream, since they first aired for free. Same with Anime, I'll only pay for anime if it's a Blu-ray worth owning.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 12, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I don't think TV shows should be illegal to stream, since they first aired for free. Same with Ani e, I'll only pay for anime if it's a Blu-ray worth owning.


They don't air for free.
When they air the producers are paid for ads, because ads companies pay them for the time slot in exchange of the possibility of you watching the ads.
When you stream them the producers don't get the ad money from the ad companies.

PS: Also, who do you think pays all those korean slaves to get a cup of rice or something if they are aired for free?


----------



## Jayro (Apr 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> They don't air for free.
> When they air the producers are paid for ads, because ads companies pay them for the time slot in exchange of the possibility of you watching the ads.
> When you stream them the producers don't get the ad money from the ad companies.


Yes, and during that initial airing, they got their ad revenue. So I don't feel compelled to keep feeding them long after they've been paid.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I don't think TV shows should be illegal to stream, since they first aired for free. Same with Ani e, I'll only pay for anime if it's a Blu-ray worth owning.


of course it should, tv shows are bought by networks which you pay for (or if its not the bbc can then make money from advertising slots), if your not watching in on that network then its lost ratings and ratings are what decide a shows future.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> Yes, and during that initial airing, they got their ad revenue. So I don't feel compelled to keep feeding them long after they've been paid.


that is why most now have catch up, but still just because you miss something, the network still owns the rights to the show and streaming it from say a kodi plugin is illegal because "exodus" do not own the rights to the show.

if you release a movie at cinema but i dont get chance to see it, is that ok for me to illegaly stream it insted?

and if i think your movie is shite, i dont have to buy it, its your fault for making a shit movie (but if i couldnt stream it, i would have had to buy it, which is a lost sale you would have had).... tho most that stream have no intention of paying for it anyways.

i mean ive watched quite a lot of films and never bought them because theres no need if i want to watch it again at a later date i can simply stream it (same with tv shows)


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Bullshit, there is no monopoly over entertainment.
> And again, before the antitrust laws, there were the intellectual property and patent laws.



In the United States (think this law may have been recently repealed i'd have to check, but it hasn't been enforced in the last 30 years and should of been) It is illegal to own more than one Channel/News paper in a single market.

Just go look a list of Comcast assets before making ignorant remarks, that's not even including the anti-trust issues with Comcast owning media and trying to prioritize their own content over cable lines which they also have unreasonable control of.

AT&T/Bell systems had far consolidation than modern Media, Mainly Disney/Comcast and was forcibly broke up.  Just to get pieced back together.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> In the United States (think this law may have been recently repealed i'd have to check, but it hasn't been enforced in the last 30 years and should of been) It is illegal to own more than one Channel/News paper in a single market.
> 
> Just go look a list of Comcast assets before making ignorant remarks, that's not even including the anti-trust issues with Comcast owning media and trying to prioritize their own content over cable lines which they also have unreasonable control of.
> 
> AT&T/Bell systems had far consolidation than modern Media, Mainly Disney/Comcast and was forcibly broke up.  Just to get pieced back together.


dude that has utterly fuck all to do with the point of the thread.

also not that i am 100% sure on this, but illegal to own more than one channel/news paper, i do know the publishing industry and a lot of leading publications are owned by a larger chain of publishers, but again has no relevance to your logic to use as a defense to claim streaming illegal content is not illegal.


----------



## BIFFTAZ (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice little read on the current law situation in the UK. Stream it like hot 

https://torrentfreak.com/streaming-pirate-content-isnt-illegal-uk-trading-standards-says-170306/

Basically says that current law is based on having a pirated copy downloaded in your possession, & is basically as illegal as watching a movie/tv show/music ripped from dvd/disc & uploaded to youtube (Even though they dont last long on there). The person commiting the crime in the law's eyes is the person that uploaded it, Not you that watched it.

Also, People saying addons like Exodus & Salts are illegal... They hold no content what so ever... They use scrappers that search the internet & point to links on streaming sites that host the movie/tv show/music content, You select the link & Kodi does the rest. Its like saying Bittorrent/internet browser's/youtube  should be illegal because they too can be used to point to pirated content.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> dude that as utterly fuck all to do with the point of the thread.
> 
> also not that i am 100% sure on this, but illegal to own more than one channel/news paper, i do know the publishing industry and a lot of leading publications are owned by a larger chain of publishers, but again has no relevance to your logic to use as a defense to claim streaming illegal content is not illegal.



Broadly claiming illegality is not accurate since it varies entirely from country to country, an individuals personal access to the individual media in question, and the particular media.

Anyone deleting old emails is currently guilty a felony, not kidding or being hyperbolic.
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/admin-faces-felony-deleting-files-flawed-hacking-law/

So in a practical sense it comes down to ethics and potential consequences.  Ethics I have no qualms on numerous fronts and potential consequences are practically non existent unless you are the uploader as BIFFTAZ pointed out being the norm so stream away.


----------



## duwen (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> plugins such as exodus are illegal end of



I disagree with this statement, in so much as IMHO Exodus is more akin to a torrent client combined with torrent sites, such as TPB or KAT; it allows access to potentially illegal material but doesn't host it. Exodus, and all the similar Kodi apps, are the same, in that they scrape a number of streaming sources, but doesn't host it themselves.
The true illegality is the streaming sites hosting the pirated content.

Some of the other Kodi apps that can directly stream livesources (whether it be cams or live tv) are probably more shady in their legality than the likes of Exodus, because they are directly hijacking live streams.


----------



## Spider_Man (Apr 12, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Broadly claiming illegality is not accurate since it varies entirely from country to country, an individuals personal access to the individual media in question, and the particular media.
> 
> Anyone deleting old emails is currently guilty a felony, not kidding or being hyperbolic.
> https://www.wired.com/2016/06/admin-faces-felony-deleting-files-flawed-hacking-law/
> ...


no matter what country, piracy is illegal.

and away you go going off topic again that has fuck all to do with the post.

to bring it back, kodi is not illegal, plugins such as exodus is, regardless of what country you reside.... the stream links are not paid for, thus is no different to downloading said movie or tv show.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



duwen said:


> I disagree with this statement, in so much as IMHO Exodus is more akin to a torrent client combined with torrent sites, such as TPB or KAT; it allows access to potentially illegal material but doesn't host it. Exodus, and all the similar Kodi apps, are the same, in that they scrape a number of streaming sources, but doesn't host it themselves.
> The true illegality is the streaming sites hosting the pirated content.
> 
> Some of the other Kodi apps that can directly stream livesources (whether it be cams or live tv) are probably more shady in their legality than the likes of Exodus, because they are directly hijacking live streams.


all these plugins that are coded to scrape for links to movies/tv shows or what ever are illegal.

just because they dont host the file, it is created to give access.

its not like the argument pirate bay tried years ago, its not responsible for what its users put up, which in a sense can be right, as not all p2p files are illegal, you could use p2p to share your own content that you create/own.

but this is not the case, plugins such as exodus are solely to find and stream movies and tv shows that is illegal.

this is where people are getting it wrong thinking kodi is illegal, users who are selling boxes or sticks pre loaded with kodi and plugins to gain access to stream movies/tv shows/channels such as sky sports is then the part that makes it illegal.

no different to you selling a HDD full of copied dvds, if you was caught you could be prosecuted because you are violating the copyright law.

and this is no corrupt law before the dude starts ranting then gives a completely bs link off topic, you have the right to protect your product by law to stop people stealing it.


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> no matter what country, piracy is illegal.
> 
> and away you go going off topic again that has fuck all to do with the post.
> 
> ...



It is perfectly legal in Spain & Switzerland to download copyrighted material for personal use, those are two I know just off hand there are numerous others.  A lot of eastern European  with communist roots the people have little concept of property rights let alone laws enforcing them. It's why China behaves as it does, IP & Copyright are British inventions with no cultural history or relevance to the people there.

Declaring a non existent world wide copyright law that everyone respects and acknowledges is childishly ignorant.  You simply repeat the rather draconian viewpoint of the U.K (i'm guessing from the flag & argument, feel free to correct me if I am wrong) and current enforcement and repeating it as world wide gospel.  It's not.

I'm discussing the ethics, as it is a world wide forum laws,beliefs & enforcement all vary.

If you want to discuss law, cite the specific law and whom it specifically applies to.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 12, 2017)

BIFFTAZ said:


> Nice little read on the current law situation in the UK. Stream it like hot
> 
> https://torrentfreak.com/streaming-pirate-content-isnt-illegal-uk-trading-standards-says-170306/
> 
> ...


That's how I thought it worked everywhere but I guess just in the uk.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 12, 2017)

http://www.redmondpie.com/kodi-might-soon-add-support-for-drm-heres-why/



> For its part, the XBMC Foundation has already gone after those who sell Kodi pre-installed on low-powered media boxes and dongles with the express intent of providing such content, but that has not stopped content providers from refusing to understand that Kodi itself is not a tool for illegal content and that preventing it is not as easy as some may think


----------



## jimbo13 (Apr 12, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> http://www.redmondpie.com/kodi-might-soon-add-support-for-drm-heres-why/



People will just user older builds and/or move on to something else.  They started off as an app for cracked xbox's, were well aware for the following decade what people used it for and now they want monetize and run around feigning ignorance and acting like MPAA advocates whining at everyone. Assholes of a special class imo.

Their user base only exists because it was an open format, I am sure some korean set top box maker is eager to pay them once whatever they could of got through a month of patreon or some kind of ad support.


----------



## Noctosphere (Apr 13, 2017)

it's like asking if Plex is illegal.
Plex itself isnt, but the way people uses it may be.
If you get your files from illegal sources, then no, Plex isn't in illegality, you are


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 13, 2017)

On piracy legal nowhere then technically, and beyond the more practical considerations posed earlier (outside of a face exercise you are unlike to get China to respond to a claim for a non Chinese IP sort of thing), a few years back international courts held that Antigua suspending interests in US copyright as a measure of international sanction following a trade dispute the US did not resolve was legal and thus it would appear to be a location in which piracy was legal... although if there is no law to break...
Linky
https://www.ip-watch.org/2013/01/28...gainst-us-by-suspending-ip-rights-protection/



Noctosphere said:


> it's like asking if Plex is illegal.
> Plex itself isnt, but the way people uses it may be.
> If you get your files from illegal sources, then no, Plex isn't in illegality, you are


In various court cases there end up phrases like "substantial non infringing uses", if the sole function of a given thing can be said to be infringement then it could well be illegal on its face and end users are another matter.

I don't know what plex does at this point and don't actually care right now either, just something to ponder as part of all this.

That said these last few years have been odd hearing about the streaming plugins as I never used ones for anything other than youtube and I think blip and the bbc iplayer stuff as well. Certainly while my local network has streamed a locally held ted talk or three the rest... have all been DVDs I owned but such uses were hazy at the time. To that end people speaking of xbmc/kodi as a mere frontend to the flavour of the month streaming plugin (or plugin installer/selector as the case may be) still plays as odd in my head.


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 13, 2017)

Kodi is for noobs.
Torrents are for noobs.

Authorities will always go after the noobs, they are easy prey and that's about all they can do really.
More advanced users know how/where to find stuff.

Real pirates don't share with noobs.  

Arrr.


----------



## macd1876 (Apr 13, 2017)

EU laws set in 2011 and subsequent UK laws in 2013 in response to the EU laws, made streaming of any content legal, it is only illegal to download and keep a copy of copyrighted material, it is only illegal to upload the material. You must be incredibly thick to think that millions of people are doing something illegal and nobody has ever been prosecuted, so you really think the authorities would find it that difficult to prosecute of it was illegal. That is why the newspapers are full of scare stories of what might happen and amazon are under pressure to stop stocking fully loaded boxes, because it is the only way to stop it as the law is not on their side. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## VashTS (Apr 14, 2017)

the real problem is where do you draw the line when it comes to streaming media...i dont think laws can be made to prevent copyrighted works being streamed. 

what if i am watching a movie in my home that i purchased...then i have 6 people come over and watch the movie. they did not pay for the movie, they are considered pirates as they are using my paid license without paying.

it is infringing on copyright but it will never, and can never be illegal. its not feasible to consider it illegal to watch/hear something when you do not have a copy of it. if its just streaming its no different than looking over someones shoulder at their phone as they watch a video. see also the radio - same concept. radio is a 24/7 stream of copyrighted content that i can enjoy any time of day (yes the station pays it get that but still i listen for free). 

kodi is not illegal
exodus is not illegal (it just scrapes the web)

the illegal activity is the person who records the content and uploads it somewhere as their own work.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mr. Wizard said:


> Kodi is for noobs.
> Torrents are for noobs.
> 
> Authorities will always go after the noobs, they are easy prey and that's about all they can do really.
> ...



LOL this is true - for those of us in it for the long haul - we know when and where to go YARRR


----------



## Mr. Wizard (Apr 14, 2017)

VashTS said:


> what if i am watching a movie in my home that i purchased...then i have 6 people come over and watch the movie. they did not pay for the movie, they are considered pirates as they are using my paid license without paying.


Damn straight!  Goddam moochers!  At least bring some foo and wobblypops or pay up!


----------



## linuxares (Apr 14, 2017)

No, streaming isn't illegal. It all depends on the law of your country. That is all.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 14, 2017)

Kodi is to emulators as roms are to add on sources

Kodi is just a media streaming service, what sources get added to it are what make it legal/illegal.


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 14, 2017)

ElijahZAwesome said:


> Huh. I thought that streaming was legal but the people who upload the shows are doing illegal things... I don't know much about this though so...


That makes no sense. Thats like saying its ok to pirate as long as you werent the one that uploaded the content.


----------



## Enovale (Apr 14, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> That makes no sense. Thats like saying its ok to pirate as long as you werent the one that uploaded the content.


i know thats incorrect but for whatever reason i thought that.

EDIT: lol clicked post without typing anything


----------



## VashTS (Apr 14, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> That makes no sense. Thats like saying its ok to pirate as long as you werent the one that uploaded the content.



watching something that someone else posted is technically not illegal for the watcher.

its the intent that matters in law - if you INTEND to watch without purchasing, then you broke the law.

if i never intended to pay for the item, and someone shows me the copyrighted content, i did not commit a crime.

intent is 9/10ths of the law, thats one thing i know first hand and fo sho


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 14, 2017)

VashTS said:


> watching something that someone else posted is technically not illegal for the watcher.
> 
> its the intent that matters in law - if you INTEND to watch without purchasing, then you broke the law.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignorantia_juris_non_excusat

So I can pirate everything I want as long as I promise myself if I win the lottery to buy up everything I ever downloaded? Lets see how that works in court.


----------



## angelus kun (Apr 14, 2017)

LG has an IPtv app, i think its more illegal


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Apr 14, 2017)

Kodi itself is legal as it is made to only stream content from your own media server. But with certain add-ons it gives access to streaming illegal content. So kodi is legal, but certain third party add-ons for it aren't.
Technically the plugins aren't illegal but the content they stream is.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 14, 2017)

RemixDeluxe said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ignorantia_juris_non_excusat
> 
> So I can pirate everything I want as long as I promise myself if I win the lottery to buy up everything I ever downloaded? Lets see how that works in court.



its not a matter of being ignorant to the law - its about your intention. if you intend to watch a movie which is not available for free and has a cost and you watch it for free, technically that infringes on the copyright law. 

if your intention is to watch a movie which is freely distributed and you do not intend to purchase said content, you cannot call that illegal. 

back to my topic of listening to the radio - is that illegal? what if i watch a movie at my friends house that i didn't buy, is that illegal? what if my neighbors are playing music loud enough that i can hear it, is that illegal?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 14, 2017)

The program is legal but the content used may be illegal, like, watching pirated paid content.

I don't use Kodi. It's crap. If you're going to pirate then just download the movies/shows instead.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jayro said:


> I don't think TV shows should be illegal to stream, since they first aired for free. Same with Anime, I'll only pay for anime if it's a Blu-ray worth owning.



There are a lot of legal websites that stream their own shows, though they're locked to their own country's IP so if an outsider tries to watch it, it's not possible. Well, at least not without a VPN.


----------



## xile6 (Apr 14, 2017)

Kodi itself is legal. Its nothing more then a video player.
But the plugins that can be added to the kodi can be illegal. 

Thats pretty much what it breaks down to.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 14, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I don't use Kodi. It's crap. If you're going to pirate then just download the movies/shows instead.


if your going to use it you need a Real-Debrid account but you have to pay to use that. i agree much easier to just download what you want and play it IN KODI/SPMC via HDD connected to a kodi android box.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 16, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Kodi = legal
> 
> Plugins that stream pirated content = illegal
> 
> ...


So are my porn add-ons illegal to?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 16, 2017)

OfficialBrony said:


> So are my porn add-ons illegal to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



Are they streaming copyrighted material? 

Doesn't matter if it's porn, movies, kids films: if it's copyrighted it has to be paid for to be legal to watch.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Doesn't matter if it's porn, movies, kids films: if it's copyrighted it has to be paid for to be legal to watch.



While some places have issues with the idea of putting something into the public domain, and a lot of the nuances of creative commons, open source and the like have yet to be thrashed out in court (nobody expects them to fail in any great capacity and the fundamentals have been tested in many places now) there are many ways for . Similarly some places will have, or did have, a baseline copyright and a copyright register for enhanced protections which can get tricky.
Either way it is entirely possibly for copyrighted works to be watched legitimately without any kind of deal in place and no money changing hands.

That said the sentiment of it is a copyrightable work and thus afforded the same protections does carry.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 16, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> people dont make films and that for nothing you know, its all a business to them and its nothing about greed or so called "corrupt governments wanting control over you" it is end of the day theft.


Since no one has done so yet I need to point out something important.
There is a very fundamental difference between piracy and theft.
When you are pirating something, you are creating a copy of it. That may or may not equate to a lost sale. The business is not directly losing money from it, they are only indirectly losing money from a portion of these copies as some people who would have bought the movie/game/whatever will pirate it instead, but that's not the case for all of them.
When you steal something, not only can it result in a lost sale, but it costs the business money as they now have one less unit of that thing. It's like a double loss.
Yes, both are illegal, and they share similarities, but they are different things.


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 16, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> While some places have issues with the idea of putting something into the public domain, and a lot of the nuances of creative commons, open source and the like have yet to be thrashed out in court (nobody expects them to fail in any great capacity and the fundamentals have been tested in many places now) there are many ways for . Similarly some places will have, or did have, a baseline copyright and a copyright register for enhanced protections which can get tricky.
> Either way it is entirely possibly for copyrighted works to be watched legitimately without any kind of deal in place and no money changing hands.
> 
> That said the sentiment of it is a copyrightable work and thus afforded the same protections does carry.



I was on a coach trip once and they had a dvd of gladiator.

I watched it, for free, never paid for it.

I guess there are blurred lines with everything, but the fundamentals are that in order to watch a film (in this example), you either have to go to cinema, buy the dvd/blu ray or pay to stream it/download it through a distribution service (I.E APPLE store). If you watch it over your friends shoulder I guess its the same... if they pay and you dont..... meh who cares, just don't get caught I guess.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2017)

I don't know how many here have seen a DVD warning in the last few years but the part about not for public exhibition, leasing or rental would cover some of that. I don't know what the coach thing would have fallen under, and if it was the UK it could well be odder still (format shifting and time shifting was against the law for the longest time but all but completely unenforced, then something happened, and then the courts reversed it after a fashion http://www.osborneclarke.com/insights/Private-copying-in-the-UK-A-nation-of-infringers/ ) and throughout it all it was still pretty much unenforced.


----------



## OfficialBrony (Apr 16, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Are they streaming copyrighted material?
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's porn, movies, kids films: if it's copyrighted it has to be paid for to be legal to watch.


Damn man, it was just a joke....


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

